# كيف يمكن العمل بشركة الحفر المصرية



## mido5555 (21 سبتمبر 2007)

انا اخوكم محمد خريج هندسة بترول 2006 و كنت اسأل عن الشركة المصرية للحفر و كيف يمكن العمل بها و طبيعة الامتحانات 
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## معى الله (4 أكتوبر 2007)

ياريت انا كمان عرفت انهم طالبين مؤهلات عليا للتدريب
عاوز اعرف ازاى اقدم واروح الشركة


----------



## kemo26 (12 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
من الممكن ارسال السى فى باليد بمقر الشركة و هو الكيلو 17.5 طريق مصر السويس الصحراوى
تليفون 24062222


----------



## محمد العايدى (13 أكتوبر 2007)

شركة Edc كويسة و مرتباتها جامدة ...ربنا يوعدنا.....
كان ليه قريب بيشتغل فيها بس سابها دلوقتى و سافر بره...


----------



## asas281217 (24 مايو 2009)

ان شركة الحفر تستغنى عن عمالها الان دون اسباب رغم ان فيهم من يعمل اكثر من 10سنوات ومنهم من عندة زوجة واولاد هل هذا طبيعى او يردى اللة هذة هى شركة الحفر المصرية الذى يعرفها لايعمل بها


----------



## asas281217 (24 مايو 2009)

ان الشركة مرتبها يعنى شبة كويس اما العمل بها صعب واهانة ولو كنت اعلم ذلك ماكونت اعمل بها


----------



## asas281217 (24 مايو 2009)

*شركة الحفر المصرية*

:5::55::70::16::33::68::33:

```
:6:
```



asas281217 قال:


> ان شركة الحفر تستغنى عن عمالها الان دون اسباب رغم ان فيهم من يعمل اكثر من 10سنوات ومنهم من عندة زوجة واولاد هل هذا طبيعى او يردى اللة هذة هى شركة الحفر المصرية الذى يعرفها لايعمل بها


----------



## زكىمحمد زكى امام (12 يناير 2010)

معى الله قال:


> ياريت انا كمان عرفت انهم طالبين مؤهلات عليا للتدريب
> عاوز اعرف ازاى اقدم واروح الشركة


ليسانس اداب جغرافيا xxxxxxxxxx








قواعد الملتقي لا تسمح بكتابة ارقام تليفونات او بريد الكتروني


----------



## shopeir (27 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## mahmoud23 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

اى شغل بس


----------

